
Accidentally in Code - wallflower
https://cate.blog/2018/05/08/creating-success-together/
======
ldjb
"Accidentally in Code" is the name of the blog. The title of the article is
"Creating Success, Together".

Anyway, this does provide some food for thought on how to create an effective
working environment.

